# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  هوا نوردی ( خلبانی )

## Arshia VZ

سلام
سال بعد کنکور دارم و فعلا دارم تحقیق میکنم که شرایط این رشته چجوریه
توی کانون لیست رشته ها رو دیدم که بفهمم چه رتبه ای میخواد اصلا هوانوردی یا خلبانی رو پیدا نکردم.
چجوریه؟

----------


## P_Soofia

*من تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته امسال (ریاضی) فقط دوتا رشته 1.مهندسی هوانوردی 2.کاردانی تعمیر و نگه اری هواپیما دیدم.
که اونم دنشگاه های تاپ نداشتن*

----------


## Arshia VZ

> *من تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته امسال (ریاضی) فقط دوتا رشته 1.مهندسی هوانوردی 2.کاردانی تعمیر و نگه اری هواپیما دیدم.
> که اونم دنشگاه های تاپ نداشتن*


فقط یه داشنگاه خلبانی داره ( دولتی ) 
اونم اسمش ستاری بود فک کنم.
من فقط میخوام ببینم چه حدود رتبه ای میخواد که کانون این رشته رو نداره

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*خلبانی اصن کنکور نمیخواد... فقط مهندسی هوافضا و تعمیر نگهداری  رو باید از طریق کنکور واردش شد!  که هیچ کدومش به نظر من نرو سمتش، ابنده ندارن...
حالا باز بیشتر تحقیق کن!


در مورد خلبانی هم دو راه داری:
یکی خلبانی جنگنده، که باید بری دانشگاه ستاری ولی یه ازمون و معاینه پزشکی داره!! که تو معاینه پزشکی صد درصد ردت میکنن! خلبانی پارتی میخواد... 

در مورد خلبانی مسافربری هم باید بری اموزشگاه های خصوصی ینی اصن وارد دانشگاه دولتی یا ازاد نمیشی!! که متاسفانه فوق العاده هزینش بالاس ولی بازار کارش عالیه...*

----------


## Arshia VZ

> *خلبانی اصن کنکور نمیخواد... فقط مهندسی هوافضا و تعمیر نگهداری  رو باید از طریق کنکور واردش شد!  که هیچ کدومش به نظر من نرو سمتش، ابنده ندارن...
> حالا باز بیشتر تحقیق کن!
> 
> 
> در مورد خلبانی هم دو راه داری:
> یکی خلبانی جنگنده، که باید بری دانشگاه ستاری ولی یه ازمون و معاینه پزشکی داره!! که تو معاینه پزشکی صد درصد ردت میکنن! خلبانی پارتی میخواد... 
> 
> در مورد خلبانی مسافربری هم باید بری اموزشگاه های خصوصی ینی اصن وارد دانشگاه دولتی یا ازاد نمیشی!! که متاسفانه فوق العاده هزینش بالاس ولی بازار کارش عالیه...*


داداش والا ما هر سایتی که خوندیم گفتن واسه مسفاربری هم کنکور میدی میری ستاری

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> سلام
> سال بعد کنکور دارم و فعلا دارم تحقیق میکنم که شرایط این رشته چجوریه
> توی کانون لیست رشته ها رو دیدم که بفهمم چه رتبه ای میخواد اصلا هوانوردی یا خلبانی رو پیدا نکردم.
> چجوریه؟


سلام. منم قبلا از این فکرا زیاد میکردم!. 
اولا اینو بدون که واسه اینکه بتونی یه خلبان رسمی بشی باید حداقل هفتاد یا هشتاد تومن از جیب خودت خرج کنی.
دوما شرایطش انقدر زیاد و مراحلش انقدر سخته که نرفته پشیمون میشی. تست های پزشکی و استرس و قلب و چشم و این چیزا...هر کسی نتونسته این مراحل رو کامل رد کنه!!!
سوما اگه خلبان هم بشی باید کلی پول خرج کنی که بهت کار بدن. فکر نکن وقتی همه چیز و یاد گرفتی به سادگی میتونی بری فرودگاه! به خاطر همینه که الان خلبان بیکار هم زیاده تو ایران.
اگه میخوای به رویات برسی باید انقدر علاقه داشته باشی که سختی هاشو تحمل کنی.
باید از ایام نوزادی رویای خلبانی در سرپرورانده باشی. و شب ها با فکر کاپین پرواز به خواب رفته باشی ...تا بتونی تو ایران خلبان بشی.
من نمیخوام ناامیدت کنم. فقط خواستم بگم اگه علاقه شدید نداری  وقتت رو تلف نکن. موفق باشی

----------


## javad1013

> سلام
> سال بعد کنکور دارم و فعلا دارم تحقیق میکنم که شرایط این رشته چجوریه
> توی کانون لیست رشته ها رو دیدم که بفهمم چه رتبه ای میخواد اصلا هوانوردی یا خلبانی رو پیدا نکردم.
> چجوریه؟


فقط میدونم ارتش خلبانیو داره منتهی اول باید تویه آزمونی که خود ارتش میگیره ثبت نام کنی بعدش بری تهران برای معاینه و مصاحبات معمولی تازه بعدازاین مراحل میفرستنت اتاق بخار که ازهر 10 نفر یکی ازون اتاق بیرون میاد!

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aavvzz


داداش والا ما هر سایتی که خوندیم گفتن واسه مسفاربری هم کنکور میدی میری ستاری


نه دوست عزیز اشتباه نکن، من خودم کل دوران دبیرستانم رو تو همین موارد هدر کردم! و یکی از دوستامم گواهینامه مسافربری رو هم گرفته با قطر قرارداد بسته... ولی خب خیلی خرج کرد تا تمام مراحل رو بگذرونه! نزدیک 400-500 میلیون... رتبه اول مسابقات هوانوردی رو هم داره... که اصلا یه بار هم از جلوی دانشگاه ستاری رد نشد...
دانشگاه ستاری فقط واسه خلبانی جنگندس... که نزدیک های عید یه ازمون تستی داره که 95 درصد بچه ها قبولن و بعدش معاینه پزشکی داره که خیلییی سخت میگیرن و همه رو جز پارتی دار ها رو رد میکنن... من خودم تمام مراحلش رو گذروندم و واسه خلبانی هم قبول شدم اتفاقا اشنا هم داشتیم و واسم جور کرد... ولی خودم بنا به دلایلی لحظه اخر پشیمون شدم...
و اتاق بخار و این جور لوس بازی ها هم اصن نداشت!!! کلا دانشگاه ستاری معروفه به هتل ستاری، ینی بعد از قبول شدن خیلی از نیروی زمینی و پدافند راحت تر...*

----------


## Arshia VZ

> *
> 
> نه دوست عزیز اشتباه نکن، من خودم کل دوران دبیرستانم رو تو همین موارد هدر کردم! و یکی از دوستامم گواهینامه مسافربری رو هم گرفته با قطر قرارداد بسته... ولی خب خیلی خرج کرد تا تمام مراحل رو بگذرونه! نزدیک 400-500 میلیون... رتبه اول مسابقات هوانوردی رو هم داره... که اصلا یه بار هم از جلوی دانشگاه ستاری رد نشد...
> دانشگاه ستاری فقط واسه خلبانی جنگندس... که نزدیک های عید یه ازمون تستی داره که 95 درصد بچه ها قبولن و بعدش معاینه پزشکی داره که خیلییی سخت میگیرن و همه رو جز پارتی دار ها رو رد میکنن... من خودم تمام مراحلش رو گذروندم و واسه خلبانی هم قبول شدم اتفاقا اشنا هم داشتیم و واسم جور کرد... ولی خودم بنا به دلایلی لحظه اخر پشیمون شدم...
> و اتاق بخار و این جور لوس بازی ها هم اصن نداشت!!! کلا دانشگاه ستاری معروفه به هتل ستاری، ینی بعد از قبول شدن خیلی از نیروی زمینی و پدافند راحت تر...*


خب حالا بدون خرج کردن و با رتبه خوب کنکور نمیشه اوکی شد؟( رتبه حدود 100 منطقه 1 )

----------


## peyman.rafiei

> *چند روز پیش تو برنامه مردم چی میگن  یه مهندس هوافضا گفت واسه خلبانی معمولی فقط دیپلم لازمه  و 100 میلیون پول...دلیل اینکه دانشگاه ها هم این رشته رو ندارن همین هزینشه که از توان دانشگاه خارجه..دانشگاه فقط واسه  جنگیه.خخخ*


 درمورد مهندسی  هوافضا چیزی نگفت؟
آیندش ؟ حقوقش؟

----------


## EdisS

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط dr.mamad_97




یکی از دوستامم گواهینامه مسافربری رو هم گرفته با قطر قرارداد بسته... ولی خب خیلی خرج کرد تا تمام مراحل رو بگذرونه! نزدیک 400-500 میلیون... رتبه اول مسابقات هوانوردی رو هم داره... که اصلا یه بار هم از جلوی دانشگاه ستاری رد نشد...
...


دوست شما چن سالشونه؟*

----------


## Mehdi.j

به نظر من هرکی شرایطش رو داشته باشه این رشته رو بره از 100 تا پزشکی بهتره  واقعا قابل مقایسه نیست

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Edis



دوست شما چن سالشونه؟


1 سال از من بزرگ تر... ینی حدود 20-21...
17 امین هوانورد برتر جهانه...*

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط aavvzz


خب حالا بدون خرج کردن و با رتبه خوب کنکور نمیشه اوکی شد؟( رتبه حدود 100 منطقه 1 )


من میگم نر! شما میگی بدوش!!

اصن به سازمان سنجش و کنکور و دانشگاه ربطی نداره...

ولی اگه خیلی علاقه داری... برو دنبالش شاید ی راه در روی پیدا بشه! مثلا اینکه, بری تو مسابقات هوانوردی و عضو تیم ملی هوانوردی کشور بشی و از اون طرف ی مزایایی در نظر بگیرن برات...

من که خودم کل دوران دبیرستانمو بجای درس داشتم رو هواپیمای مدل کار میکردم... و به خلبانی هم خیلی علاقه داشتم ولی نشد که بشه!!*

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mehdi.j


به نظر من هرکی شرایطش رو داشته باشه این رشته رو بره از 100 تا پزشکی بهتره  واقعا قابل مقایسه نیست


اره دیگه... پولللللللل میخواد لامصب...*

----------


## EdisS

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط dr.mamad_97




1 سال از من بزرگ تر... ینی حدود 20-21...
17 امین هوانورد برتر جهانه...


منم خیلی در مورد این رشته تحقیق کردم..
میشه گفت تنها رشته(شغل) ــی ک بهش علاقه دارم..
ولی با این شرایط و مملکت غیر ممکنه رسیدن بهش..
خصوصا واس خانوم ها..
موفق باشین*

----------


## hamed70t

> سلام
> سال بعد کنکور دارم و فعلا دارم تحقیق میکنم که شرایط این رشته چجوریه
> توی کانون لیست رشته ها رو دیدم که بفهمم چه رتبه ای میخواد اصلا هوانوردی یا خلبانی رو پیدا نکردم.
> چجوریه؟


شما باید برای خلبانی آزاد اقدام کنی دانشگاه نداره ، ppl-atpl-ir رو باید بگیرید که حدودا تو پارمیس ۱۲۰ و تو ماهان ۱۴۰ ملیون براتون هزینه داره ، استخدام هم تا ورود ناوگان جدید فعلا ندارن

----------


## hamed70t

> *
> دوست شما چن سالشونه؟*


سن مهم نیست ، شما ۴۰ سالگی هم میتونی گواهینامه ی ir رو بگیری

----------


## EdisS

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed70t


سن مهم نیست ، شما ۴۰ سالگی هم میتونی گواهینامه ی ir رو بگیری


بعله میدونم اونو
فقط خواستم بدونم تو چند سالگی موفق به کسب چنین رتبه ای شدن..*

----------

